# two Headed deer pic



## airbosn

checked my trail cam this afternoon and was shocked to see this deer. It has two heads!!!!!!    Ok I am not that stupid but you can not see the other deer on the otherside.  Pretty cool pic..


----------



## leo

*That's a neat TC pic*

thanks for posting it for us


----------



## JasonF

Crazy looking!


----------



## rip18

Almost perfect alignment.  Pretty cool!  Thanks for letting us see too!


----------



## brunofishing

thats wild!!


----------



## hunter nathan

is this even possible


----------



## Hoss

They sure lined up about perfect.  Neat TC capture.

Hoss


----------



## redneckcamo

awsome .....accidental art ... I can barely see the rear leg just a lil bit .......that is cool an my daughter was wiggin.......


----------



## dawg2

That is freaky...


----------



## Sylvan

Just what I need a deer that can eat twice as much feed.


----------



## airbosn

I live near Dawson Forest have heard of weird animals coming out of the LockHeed area. Here is another one that seems to have a large tumor on her chest.  I would be afraid to eat this one,  should probally try and weed her out.   What do you think?


----------



## dawg2

airbosn said:


> I live near Dawson Forest have heard of weird animals coming out of the LockHeed area. Here is another one that seems to have a large tumor on her chest.  I would be afraid to eat this one,  should probally try and weed her out.   What do you think?



I would not eat it.


----------



## Killdee

Freak show, good shot. A member killed a 130 10 on our place a few years ago that had a protusion on his chest like that. It was full of fluid. The meat was fine but he didnt process that area of the deer.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Big foot is now possible in my mind


----------

